# provigil?



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

anyone take that. my doc prescribed this to me. i know its to promote wakefulness and for concentration but i don't know what else it helps. anyone ever try this?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

No Living I have not. But please tell us if it helps you at all. I hope it does.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I havent taken it either but i have read abit about it and there doesent seem to be a whole lot of information on how it works. One theory is that it inhibits gaba. Basically gaba is what drugs like benzodiazepines and anti-convulsants work on. They increase your brains output of gaba. This is why they all have drowsiness as a side effect. So if your taking any of these types of drugs the effects could be reduced. This is just a theory by the way so take it with a grain of salt. It hasent been proven yet.

Let us know how it works on you. Im interested in the effects of this drug myself because i know someone that takes it for chronic fatigue and he says it works pretty good.


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

I have read about this drug as well and have considered trying it... it is suppose to work best with an antidepressant though. Are you taking a SSRI along with the provigil? Or just the provigil alone? Please let us knwo how it goes livinghell as i am interested in trying it out myself! I also hope you find some relief soon as I know u have been trying hard to get better! Best of luck


----------



## Allure (Jul 26, 2005)

I took something like that, yeah... I t was a stimulant, right? All I did is that I made 100 things at the same time, and it helped a bit for depression, but it puts you like it a little high.

Sorry not to help more ;(

Allure


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Did you have any luch with Provigil?


----------



## Life Sentence? (Jul 20, 2007)

Livinghell333:

How is the Provigil going?

Very interested in your progress.

Thanks,

Dan


----------

